# could not find a web server on port 80 ...



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

I am using a Windows ME machine, and Front page 2000

I updated a website and FTP'd my changes (completely wrote over old site)

I need to *publish* though, as I used Forms and a couple of other features that say they won't work unless 'published'

However, I get the message

Could not find a web server at www._thedomain_.com on port 80. Please check to make sure that the web server name is
Valid and your proxy settings are set correctly. If you are sure that everything is correct, the web server may be
Temporarily out of service.

I tried entering the destination as http://www ... and then just www. ..., but get the same result.

I found a copy of Personal Web Server (I think from an old install of FP98?) in the Control Panel, so i started this service, but same result.

I no nothing about ports or proxies or even where to start looking.
is there an easy way, or something that a novice like me could understnd to fix this.

I don't know how to 'configure ports' or anything else that may let me publish. 
I tired calling the web host, but they were not helpful.

Can you assist me?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

To publish I believe you need FTP access on port 21.


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

How do I get that?

I can FTP to the site okay with FTP voyager, but I need to publish with Front Page


----------



## HAJ (Mar 12, 2003)

try http://xxxx.com for the web server


----------



## HAJ (Mar 12, 2003)

i meant to say try http://thedomain instead of www.thedomain


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi 
I tried that ...

http://mydomainname.com
www.mydomainname.com
http://www.mydomaninname.com

every attempt results in server not found at port 80

more help please


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

IT PUBLISHES VIA FTP


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

sorry for making you yell

my isp, who could not advise me further, told me that my forms won't work because I have to publish from Front Page, not FTP them. I thas something to do with the FP extensions.

please if I am asking a stupid question just tell me please don't yell at me.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If they say the server soes not support FP extensions then you are pretty much out of luck. Check out this article on Front Page:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q287/3/99.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Do you have it fixed yet?

Most all ftp clients auto detect the correct protocol of a web server.

Place the address of your web server as yourdomain.com. Omit the http, https, ftp, ssh, telnet, etc.

Do the same for front page.

Be sure you upload your files into your root directory, (usally called htdocs or httpdocs)

Thus your correct ftp address would be yourdomain.com/root_directory


----------



## Nok1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Use this program

http://smartftp.com/

It works, and I know because I use it. Best of all, its free.


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

No - not fixed yet
It has to have something to do with my system configuration and I do not know where to look or for what

No matter what I do, my machine says it cannot find a server on Port 80

I _can_ FTP outside of Front Page, and am using a program called FTP Voyager to do that.

On my ISP , Web Hosting side, I have FP Extensions enabled

I just don't know what I can do on my machine to publish.

I want my hit counter to work and it doesn't
neither does my contact form ... and everything I read in Front page says I have to publish, not FTP, to make it work

thank you for continuing to help me on this


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Port 80 is the Apache web server itself. You cannot upload to port 80. Front page will auto detect.

In front page do not write the publish destination as http://your_domain or www.your_domain, it will not work.

If this still does not work for you, send me a private message with your server info. I can go in and see what your trouble may be and advise you with a better understanding.

Or click on my website below and I will give you the customer support that you deserve.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Nice self promotion to a dead link. Was that a facetious way of telling him he doesn't deserve support?

Does the server have FP extensions installed??


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Not really a self promotion. We had just finished an all night adventure installing the FP extentions, and rebooted the system as you clicked on the link. OOOps!


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

am I over my head or what?? Because I have done a bit of web work here and there, I promised a friend I would finish her volunteer work while she went to the bedside of her mother. I sure hope I (with the generous help of all of you) get this right.

Here is what I did last night.

I found this tool on the hard drive called Server Extensions Administrator, clicked it, and this Microsoft Management Console (??) popped up

It showed that the Front Page Extensions and the Microsoft Personal Web server extensions were installed on port 80. I got brave and ran a test and it said all was well.

However, I noticed that my webs did not show up, so I went searching for a folder I saw in there, and found that the webs the Console referred to were in a folder named C:\WEBSHARE ... 
So I copied my web site folder from C:\DOCUMENTS over to C:\WEBSHARE

Now when I try to Publish, it says at the bottom of the screen "resolving Publishing destination to www.xxxxx ... and then it stops responding

So I go back and start this other Personal Web Server (miscrosoft?) and try again
and again, everything stops responding
(after I waited for 15 minutes, I got that view from CRTL/ALT/DEL)

so
It looks like I am in the another direction ??

millergroup - I have not yet sent you a PM because of this new development

Can you help me from here?

thank you so much

(I attached the Console results if that helps)


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

Some guy on the phone (ISP) just told me to RUN winipcfg (??)
and this is what I got (with my info blurred out)

Does this help? (it didn;t help him)


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

It seems that front page has locked the address to export your web to your own machine, and will not allow you to to publish to a different location.

In front page go to: File>New>Page or Web on the right click on empty web.

After making the new web: File>Import>From Web, check the "From a source directory of files on local computer or network" raido buton..

Browse to the web that you are working on and import it. After it is imported, make sure that every thing is there. (You can usually import the whole web by selecting you index file, every thing else will come with it)

Now: File>Plublish Web. In the publish destination box, type your_domain/root_directory. Hit ok. Front page will auto detect the server and ask for your password info.


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank you so much millergroup.
I will log off and try this right now.
I won't be able to tell you my results until tomorrow though as I have to go out and do errards very soon.

Again, thank you and I will be back

thanks


----------



## brainneeded (Feb 24, 2004)

Well millergroup
I am truly appreciative of all of your help but I ran into more issues and this one became a mute point

All sorts of things started happening on this machine and after saving all of the data, did a complete system restore.

My biggest woe is that all of a sudden most of the data (outlook, word, excel, etc.) started asking for a password, worst one is Outlook.pst.

There are (and were) all sorts of utilities running on this machine like Spybot, spywareblaster, Hijack this, Norton firewall and antivirus etc, and before I decided on the restore they all showed nothing wrong.

so now I am trying to track down a utility to tell me what the new demonic passwords are (I know they didn't exist before because up until I had this web issue everything was fine)  

so thanks. My new install works great and I am off in another direction.

This thread can be closed


----------



## hliess (Jan 30, 2008)

I am running Frontpage 2003 and am now recieving the same error message as this fellow when I try to publish to the server. I had been publishing weekly until three weeks ago. My web host is unable to help... can you?


----------



## millergroup (Jun 29, 2002)

Go to start>run Type cmd, hit enter. Then type: del *.* and hit enter. "Are you sure?" type Y and hit enter.


----------



## hliess (Jan 30, 2008)

I entered that and tried publishing. I got the same message up again, "Could not find Web server at 'Hillsdalechurch.org' on port 80. Please check to make sure that the web server name is valid and your proxy settings are set correctly. If you are sure everything is correct, the Web server may be temporarily out of service." I have worked with the Web server and they have updated the file extensions. They do not know where else to have me to look. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Odin57 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ensure the IIS server is connected. I had been bashing my head against the wall with the same problem. I checked and reinstalled the FP extensions, the application server, and everything else I could think of. Turns out the IIS server just disconnected itself. I reconnected it and everything publish fine.


----------

